# Общество сознания Кришны в Москве > Новости >  Фонд "Пища Жизни" приглашает принять участие в проведении Масленицы

## Aniruddha das

Дорогие друзья!

Благотворительный фонд «Пища Жизни» приглашает вас принять участие в организации и проведении мероприятий, которые пройдут в рамках празднования Масленицы –
6 марта 2011 года

Первая программа :

в САО на территории парка "Бригантина", район Коптево, ул. Большая Академическая, метро Войковская.
С вашей помощью вместе мы планируем раздать с полевых кухонь с 11:00 до 15:00 часов 2 500 порций горячей каши, 2500 порций блинов.

На празднике предполагается участие более 3000 человек.

Для успешного проведения этого мероприятия нужна следующая практическая помощь:
- 4 человека (прабху) для доставки, монтажа оборудования. Надо вывезти оборудование на место 6.03 в 10:00, смонтировать и установить на месте,
- в 17:00 демонтировать оборудование и отвезти обратно в храм «на Динамо»;
- для транспортировки полевого оборудования необходима грузовая машина с форкопом;
- 5 человек - раздача горячей каши с двух печек с 11 до 15 часов;
- 4 человека - раздача блинов с 11 до 15 часов;
- 2-3 человека – раздача горячего напитка;
- 4-5 человек - раздача листовок, буклетов Фонда "Пища Жизни", ящики для сбора пожертвований;
- 4-5 человек - встреча и общение с гостями, уборка со столов;
- 5 человек - прабху - техническая поддержка.

Вторая программа:

6 марта 2011 г. на территории Московского городского Дворца детского (юношеского) творчества в честь Масленицы пройдет праздничная программа, которую организует Фонд ММММ «Спортклуб». Для воспитанников из детских домов, интернатов Москвы и Московской области Благотворительный фонд «Пища Жизни» планирует раздать с 11:00 до 15:00 часов с вашей помощью 4000 блинов.

- 6-8 человек – раздача блинов с 11:00 до 15:00 – планируется раздать 4000 шт.;
- 5-6 человек – раздача напитка;
- 5 человек (только прабху) - техническая помощь.

Всех, кто проявит интерес к этим программам в любые дни и на любое время, просим 5 марта 2011 года к 15:00 подойти в храм «на Динамо», для совместного обсуждения всех деталей и подробной расстановки наших сил на площадках. Вас будет с нетерпением ждать руководитель Фонда "Пища Жизни" Нирмал Канти дас и другие преданные, принимающие активное участие в работе этого Фонда.

Бюджет мероприятия составляет 36 тысяч рублей. Поэтому мы просим каждого принять участие в финансировании благотворительной акции.

Со всеми предложениями и вопросами обращайтесь по телефону 8926-533-57-30, (8495)748-95-53 Нирмал Канти дас,
Гюзель - 8925-081-59-21, e-mail: ffl.mos@gmail.ru,
Skype: nirmal108, www.ffl.ru

----------

